# ****** VEGAS ROLL CALL ******



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

Who's going and where you staying at ?


We're staying at the Renasance


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

u knowwwwwwwwwww where ur daddy staying at n u knowwwwwwwwwwwwww

SOCIOS WILL B IN DA HOUSE.............. :biggrin: 




















DON'T FORGET DA UR TAKING A COUPLE OF MY KIDS WITH U :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

lifes finest will be out there. some of us are leavin wed night till monday should be a blast this year, no stress just a good time


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)

when is da show?


----------



## classicgirl (Jul 5, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by naz_@Aug 22 2006, 12:30 AM~6015540
> *when is da show?
> *


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by naz_@Aug 22 2006, 12:59 PM~6018299
> *
> *


its in october but not sure what day


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm going, best western mccarren inn, anyone else staying there? show is October 8th


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

OCTOBER 8TH


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

OURLIFE C.C. from indiana
stratosphere....get in friday afternoon :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dwnlow4lif_@Aug 22 2006, 03:54 PM~6019467
> *OURLIFE C.C. from indiana
> stratosphere....get in friday afternoon :biggrin:
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 22 2006, 11:21 PM~6019708
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 cant wait..first time out west


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 21 2006, 11:02 PM~6015040
> *lifes finest will be out there. some of us are leavin wed night till monday should be a blast this year, no stress just a good time
> *



:uh: :biggrin: stratosphere here we come :thumbsup:


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Aug 22 2006, 11:42 PM~6019888
> *:uh:  :biggrin:  stratosphere here we come :thumbsup:
> *


maybe we will run into each other...be cool meetin yall out there


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

LO*LYSTICS will be in the house.


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

AZ Slow Lane @ Binion Casino!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I THINK WE SHOULD PLAN A CRUISE NIGHT ON FRIDAY 6TH OR JUST PARK SOMEWHERE.............


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

LatinWorld will be there once again representing . We're staying at the Plaza for who ever wants to get pedo with us


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 22 2006, 05:28 PM~6020206
> *I THINK WE SHOULD PLAN A CRUISE NIGHT ON FRIDAY 6TH OR JUST PARK SOMEWHERE.............
> *


yeah let's park at circ circ buffet :cheesy:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

what about the buffet at the rio! nah im down for whatever.



> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Aug 22 2006, 08:27 PM~6021092
> *yeah let's park at circ circ buffet  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

AT THE PALMS IF I CANT STAY WITH MY COUSIN OR MY HOMIEZ PAD. :0


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Aug 23 2006, 01:46 AM~6023199
> *what about the buffet at the rio! nah im down for whatever.
> *


ya the rio buffet sure is fun... :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Aug 22 2006, 07:27 PM~6021092
> *yeah let's park at circ circ buffet  :cheesy:
> *








in that case da buffet at da rio is da best :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 23 2006, 11:00 AM~6025269
> *in that case da buffet at da rio is da best  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


We will see about that. :biggrin:


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

i think OURLFIFE is hittin up the buffet at the rio


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

damn I was just crakin jokes but last year everyone who was a part of chago's ride meet at a buffet. It was cool




speaking of Chago is his cadi showing and will his aunt be there ?


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 23 2006, 01:00 PM~6025269
> *in that case da buffet at da rio is da best  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


the SEAFOOD buffett at the RIO.....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Aug 23 2006, 07:28 PM~6028272
> *damn I was just crakin jokes but last year everyone who was a part of chago's ride meet at a buffet. It was cool
> speaking of Chago is his cadi showing and will his aunt be there ?
> *


it wasn't at the Rio...and there was a grip of us.....hell yeah...let's do this.....


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

It was at the Circ. Circ. 




































yo memer


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Aug 23 2006, 08:00 PM~6028529
> *It was at the Circ. Circ.
> 
> 
> ...


heyyyyyy...that's my shoulder...hehehehehe


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Aug 23 2006, 06:28 PM~6028272
> *damn I was just crakin jokes but last year everyone who was a part of chago's ride meet at a buffet. It was cool
> speaking of Chago is his cadi showing and will his aunt be there ?
> *





JULIAN IS BUYING ............................................


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 23 2006, 08:38 PM~6029308
> *JULIAN IS BUYING ............................................
> *


I pay 500 a month child support for you already


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Aug 23 2006, 08:44 PM~6029356
> *I pay 500 a month child support for you already
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


me limpio el culo con tus 500 .....................


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 23 2006, 09:13 PM~6029636
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> me limpio el culo con tus 500 .....................
> *


something lumpias :dunno:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Aug 23 2006, 09:25 PM~6029726
> *something lumpias  :dunno:
> *





n u say u r mexican


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Dallas Lowriders CC


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 23 2006, 09:27 PM~6029738
> *n u say u r mexican
> *


And you say you went to high school.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 23 2006, 09:29 PM~6029756
> *Dallas Lowriders CC
> 
> 
> *


sup bro you going to be in vegas ?


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_*"BIG" L.A's FINEST CC WILL BE REPPIN THE STREETS OF LAS VEGAS WITH FEW MEMBERS THANKS TO VIDO FROM MILLENIUM CC FOR THE ROOMS SEE YOU BIG HOMIES*_</span>


----------



## classicgirl (Jul 5, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Aug 23 2006, 09:33 PM~6029797
> *And you say you went to high school.
> *





:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I SAID I GOT KICKED OUT HIGH SKOLL :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

if i can make it out this chair ill be there 










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

I'LL BE THER FROM FRIDAY TILL SUNDAY DOING IT FAMILIA STYLE YOU KNOW :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 24 2006, 10:15 AM~6032904
> *if i can make it out this chair ill be there
> 
> 
> ...







u look like big dadda :0 :0


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

oh snap thats the pic your co-worker took of you. That was the day the tards ambushed you with super soakers 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## schmidt64 (Oct 31, 2002)

Me, 66capricelowrider and skandalouz are staying friday night until tuesday morning


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

The Family will be there Staying at the Travel Lodge next to Circus Circus..
We will be driving our rides from LA to Vegas like we always do......
STRICTLY FAMILY STYLE...... :guns: :guns: :wave: :wave: :rofl: :rofl: :tongue: :tongue: :machinegun: :machinegun: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:   uffin: uffin: 

<img src=\'http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/7436/clubplaquesmallvs4.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

WHERE DA PARTY AT ???????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm there I'm there I'm there


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm there I'm there I'm there


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm there I'm there I'm there


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 30 2006, 07:17 PM~6076093
> *I'm there I'm there I'm there
> *



Ok Ok Ok I think every one gets the idea.....

:biggrin: J/K


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

just booked my room at the stratsphere, be there thursday till monday.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Aug 30 2006, 08:21 PM~6076121
> *Ok Ok Ok I think every one gets the idea.....
> 
> :biggrin:  J/K
> *


did I tell you that I am going to be there??? hehehe...just wanted to make sure....ehheheheh


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

here you staying at ?


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Aug 30 2006, 09:23 PM~6076443
> *here you staying at ?
> *


circus circus...


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

i even want to go the show in vegas :cheesy: 
you think they will kick me out if i wear my StreetLow jacket??


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Aug 30 2006, 08:32 PM~6076497
> *i even want to go the show in vegas  :cheesy:
> you think they will kick me out if i wear my StreetLow jacket??
> *


well i wore my lrm hat to the san jo show and you guys didnt kick mme out\. why should they. unless you sportin a bigass camera or sumthin..


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

BIG MICK-DOGG WILL BE IN DA MOTHAPHUKKIN HOUSE!!!!!!!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Aug 30 2006, 08:50 PM~6076590
> *BIG MICK-DOGG WILL BE IN DA MOTHAPHUKKIN HOUSE!!!!!!!
> *


who???


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Aug 24 2006, 03:17 PM~6035060
> *oh snap thats the pic your co-worker took of you. That was the day the tards ambushed you with super soakers
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



stop calling ur brothers like that, they got feelings 2


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 30 2006, 09:15 PM~6076738
> *who???
> *


IM YOUR DADDY, BOY! QUIT ACTING LIKE U DONT KNOW!!! :twak:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

So everyone is going but no one is saying where the party at ???    :banghead: :banghead: :


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Aug 31 2006, 06:24 PM~6079928
> *So everyone is going but no one is saying where the party at ???       :banghead:  :banghead:  :
> *


party is every where ya go :biggrin: 
im not sure..havent really heard of any yet


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dwnlow4lif_@Aug 31 2006, 01:39 PM~6080791
> *party is every where ya go :biggrin:
> im not sure..havent really heard of any yet
> *



Well if you or anyone else finds out let the Family know....


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

for sure


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

SO R WE MAKING FRIDAY OR SUNDAY DA CRUISE NIGHT? :biggrin: CUZ SATURDAY IS DA PARTY NIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 31 2006, 03:04 PM~6081303
> *SO R WE MAKING FRIDAY OR SUNDAY DA CRUISE NIGHT?  :biggrin: CUZ SATURDAY IS DA PARTY NIGHT  :biggrin:
> *



Saturday is a good day to cruz during the day ... Cuz the cops r out at night....
And the night is for the party..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Aug 31 2006, 03:40 PM~6081573
> *Saturday is a good day to cruz during the day ... Cuz the cops r out at night....
> And the night is for the party..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


doesnt everyone put there rides in the show saturday morning?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 31 2006, 05:31 PM~6082092
> *doesnt everyone put there rides in the show saturday morning?
> *



yeah that's why is better friday or sunday night ........................


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

I WILL BE THERE.


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 30 2006, 08:48 PM~6076583
> *well i wore my lrm hat to the san jo show and you guys didnt kick mme out\. why should they. unless you sportin a bigass camera or sumthin..
> *


we arent gonna kick ya out for something like that. lol i wore a SLM shirt to a LRM show and i got the evil eye all damn day!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 31 2006, 03:04 PM~6081303
> *SO R WE MAKING FRIDAY OR SUNDAY DA CRUISE NIGHT?  :biggrin: CUZ SATURDAY IS DA PARTY NIGHT  :biggrin:
> *


SUNDAY ON THE STRIP AFTER THE SHOW LIKE ALWAYS


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Sep 1 2006, 02:43 AM~6084359
> *we arent gonna kick ya out for something like that. lol i wore a SLM shirt to a LRM show and i got the evil eye all damn day!
> *


are you going to get mad at me this weekend for wearing my TLM shirt?????


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

I can't wait... 1month to go till vegas... woohoo


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

If you go on Friday Night, On Fremont Street there is a bar that has the dopest jams playing and no stupid dress code, you can go how ever you want to dress. Check it. It's once a month in the back, first friday of every month.
http://www.thegetbackvegas.com


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Ill be in the HOUSE for Vegas!
Cant wait!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 1 2006, 02:29 AM~6084440
> *SUNDAY ON THE STRIP AFTER THE SHOW LIKE ALWAYS
> *



sunday after da show let's all go 2 da strip :biggrin:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

sha-yeah


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 1 2006, 03:47 PM~6088033
> *sunday after da show let's all go 2 da strip :biggrin:
> *


Sounds good and for the one's that are not going to put there cars in we will hit the strip on saturday also....


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 1 2006, 05:18 PM~6087848
> *Ill be in the HOUSE for Vegas!
> Cant wait!
> *


YEP YEP!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

It should be off the hook you know the family is going to party like always out there. My impala going to be out there representing.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Aug 21 2006, 06:25 PM~6013375
> *Who's going and where you staying at ?
> We're staying at the Renasance
> *



I'm satying at the Hooter's hotel


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 1 2006, 03:47 PM~6088033
> *sunday after da show let's all go 2 da strip :biggrin:
> *


OBEY ALL TRAFFIC LAWS. COPS WILL BE WATCHING. ESPECIALLY ON BIKES. :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 4 2006, 08:34 PM~6104651
> *OBEY ALL TRAFFIC LAWS. COPS WILL BE WATCHING. ESPECIALLY ON BIKES.  :0
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 5 2006, 08:07 AM~6106868
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


what's up Jess?


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

Anyone know or can speculate who the secret hiphop stars will be?


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tarunhari_@Sep 5 2006, 02:20 PM~6109562
> *Anyone know or can speculate who the secret hiphop stars will be?
> *


PROBABLY THE SAME AS LAST YEAR :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 1 2006, 03:18 PM~6087848
> *Ill be in the HOUSE for Vegas!
> Cant wait!
> *


I THINK WE ARE GOING :biggrin: LOL


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 4 2006, 08:34 PM~6104651
> *OBEY ALL TRAFFIC LAWS. COPS WILL BE WATCHING. ESPECIALLY ON BIKES.  :0
> *


No Shit they got me one year for loud music when they creeped on there bikes.... :angry:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

YEAH, I JUST GOT BAKK FROM VEGAS ON MON. THE FUKKIN HUDDAS WERE HOT AS HELL. THEY WERE ON BICYCLES CRUZ N DA STRIP. AS LONG AS EVERYONE IS COOL AND NO B.S JUMPS, ITHINK WELL BE ALRITE. HOPE TO SEE ALL THE LIL FAMILY THERE. C U OCT 8!!!!!!


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 4 2006, 08:34 PM~6104651
> *OBEY ALL TRAFFIC LAWS. COPS WILL BE WATCHING. ESPECIALLY ON BIKES.  :0
> *


 :machinegun:  :guns: Ill be walking with my 12 pck of Coronas on the side of me keeping it cool


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Sep 6 2006, 11:51 AM~6116131
> *:machinegun:    :guns: Ill be walking with my 12 pck of Coronas on the side of me keeping it cool
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 5 2006, 07:15 AM~6106906
> *what's up Jess?
> *




q vo homie ready 4 vegas?


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Aug 30 2006, 08:50 PM~6076590
> *BIG MICK-DOGG WILL BE IN DA MOTHAPHUKKIN HOUSE!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 1 2006, 04:47 PM~6088033
> *sunday after da show let's all go 2 da STRIPBAR :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

We will be flying to Vegas again this year to film the super show.

I want to get some tight cars & interviews while we are in town. 

I must get somebody GAS HOPPING on the strip this year!! Go big or go home right? Thats how you get featured in the videos, all over the internet, comcast, & direct TV! (i have not told anybody about the TV Station im making videos for now) So deff keep that in mind!

If you just want to kick it and get on tape we can do that also. Any footage is good footage cause we dont see much of Vegas and down south up here in the NW. 

Email me if you want to meet up! www.licksntricks.com


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

bad ass ill be in the area that weekend and will check it out.......................TU MADRE...............................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

bad ass ill be in the area that weekend and will check it out.......................TU MADRE...............................


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

COME BY THE RIDERS BOOTH FOR OUR SECOND YEAR WE GUNNA BLOW UP!! IN WITH A T.V. STATION IN FRISCO THAT GETS DOWN IN ALL ASPECTS OF VIDEO FEATURING CUSTOM CARS BUILDERS- MORE INFO TO COME KEEP CHECKIN WWW.RIDERCHRONICLES.COM


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by imtatortot_@Sep 6 2006, 05:46 PM~6118710
> *We will be flying to Vegas again this year to film the super show.
> 
> I want to get some tight cars & interviews while we are in town.
> ...


will you be willing to put up the money to bail someones car out if it gets impounded?? 80-85 inch gas hop on the blvd? let me know if you are...


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Thats right i'm on the way down from miami on my pink scooter...

I'll be staying in my 2 story pink tent posted up by the strip! Just un-zip it and come up staris, i'll be chilling......

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 6 2006, 10:13 PM~6120748
> *80-85 inch gas hop on the blvd? let me know if you are...
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

ON THE STRIP AFTER THE SHOW 2005


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 6 2006, 11:28 PM~6121212
> *:roflmao:
> *


whats so funny i was serious heres a pic alittle better than half way up


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 7 2006, 02:44 AM~6121715
> *ON THE STRIP AFTER THE SHOW 2005
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 7 2006, 02:44 AM~6121715
> *ON THE STRIP AFTER THE SHOW 2005
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ONCE AGAIN ITS ON!!!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Sep 6 2006, 11:29 PM~6120837
> *Thats right i'm on the way down from miami on my pink scooter...
> 
> I'll be staying in my 2 story pink tent posted up by the strip! Just un-zip it and come up staris, i'll be chilling......
> ...


what up Large....you gonna have a keg of beer...I'll bring my pitcher....hehehehe..when you getting into Vegas brudda????


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

COUNT ME IN TORO! uffin: uffin:


----------



## CarnagitsU (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Aug 21 2006, 06:25 PM~6013375
> *Who's going and where you staying at ?
> We're staying at the Renasance
> *


i got me a room there also


----------



## CarnagitsU (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 23 2006, 12:00 PM~6025269
> *in that case da buffet at da rio is da best  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


pics please always heard good things about it but never ate there


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CarnagitsU_@Sep 8 2006, 01:18 PM~6131976
> *pics please always heard good things about it but never ate there
> *




toro will take pics i'm going 2 b eating :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: rio buffet friday


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 8 2006, 05:01 PM~6132779
> *toro will take pics i'm going 2 b eating  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: rio buffet friday
> *


we will be at the rio friday also


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 8 2006, 03:01 PM~6132779
> *toro will take pics i'm going 2 b eating  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: rio buffet friday
> *


rio buffet in the day but you get stuck to the toilet all night :0 :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

haha yeeaaahhh!!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

not gunna be able to make it this year n dam that pisses me off  get some good pics yall


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 8 2006, 11:40 PM~6133014
> *not gunna be able to make it this year n dam that pisses me off   get some good pics yall
> *


I got ya back on the pics homie :thumbsup: 

Kev may come down too, so hoping to meet up.


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

is it time yet, is it time yet, how bout now shit cant wait till the super show dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmn homies cant wait. :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

anyone get confirmation on there prereg yet?


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Some of our crew will be in attendance.(myself included) 
http://playerswpg.com/


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 19 2006, 06:39 PM~6206388
> *anyone get confirmation on there prereg yet?
> *



nope I talked 2 Martha and they should start the process tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Pool party at Travel lodge in the after noon ......
The FAMILY will be there partying it up with Millenium CC and who ever else comes out..... :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Sep 19 2006, 11:48 PM~6208382
> *Pool party at Travel lodge in the after noon ......
> The FAMILY will be there partying it up with Millenium CC and who ever else comes out..... :biggrin:
> *


I'LL BE ROLLING OUT WITH YOU VATOS @ 2:00 AM


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## ceddie402 (Oct 11, 2005)

THE PICTURE ON THE OTHER PAGE OF THE GIRL ASS. THAT WAS TAKE BY ROLLERZ ONLY MEMBER TO LET YOU KNOW. BUT ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE IN VAGAS. SEE YOU ON THE STRIP.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Sep 20 2006, 12:48 AM~6208382
> *Pool party at Travel lodge in the after noon ......
> The FAMILY will be there partying it up with Millenium CC and who ever else comes out..... :biggrin:
> *


you guys staying across the street from the Circus Circus????? I got 2 rooms at the TL......damn...we're gonna be drinking some Coronas....


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

sup POVI


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

STREETSTYLE CAR CLUB ROLLIN TO VEGAS TOO HOMIES FROM LOS ANGELES :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 19 2006, 10:04 PM~6207719
> *nope I talked 2 Martha and they should start the process tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *



confirmation notice will be mailed out this friday :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 20 2006, 06:57 PM~6213760
> *you guys staying across the street from the Circus Circus????? I got 2 rooms at the TL......damn...we're gonna be drinking some Coronas....
> *


Make sure you hit me up will be there with the Coronas too let's party it up..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Sep 20 2006, 08:55 PM~6214640
> *STREETSTYLE CAR CLUB ROLLIN TO VEGAS TOO  HOMIES FROM LOS ANGELES  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


When are you vatos rollin out????
We are leavin on friday night saturday early morning gettin to LV bout 6:00am driving thru the night......


----------



## 77coupe (Jul 18, 2005)

PLAYERS CLUB WINNIPEG is staying at Terrible's just 1 block away from bellagios.
So far we got 4 guys there and another 4 homies who have flights but no hotels yet.


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 77coupe_@Sep 20 2006, 10:17 PM~6215097
> *PLAYERS CLUB WINNIPEG is staying at Terrible's just 1 block away from bellagios.
> So far we got 4 guys there and another 4 Buddies who have flights but no hotels yet.
> *


Have them check out the Travel lodge cross from circus circus they always have rooms.....


----------



## 77coupe (Jul 18, 2005)

They know about that. 
We got a wicked deal to stay at Terrible's tho. That's why we are staying there. Can't go wrong for $210 each, taxes in for flights and hotel flying out of Minneapolis.

I wish I could stay at travel lodge or circus circus to meet all the other lowrider guys but this will have to do.


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 77coupe_@Sep 20 2006, 10:28 PM~6215158
> *They know about that.
> We got a wicked deal to stay at Terrible's tho. That's why we are staying there. Can't go wrong for $210 each, taxes in for flights and hotel flying out of Minneapolis.
> 
> ...


Not bad ....
Make sure to come out to the Lodge and have a few beers with the FAMILY....
Just ask for 80 Olds.......


----------



## 77coupe (Jul 18, 2005)

What day is the pool party? We are arriving at 8am sunday and dont leave till tuesday morning. It's canadian thanksgiving on sun-mon.

Some of the boys will be arriving friday. Ill let them know if i cant make it.


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 77coupe_@Sep 20 2006, 11:14 PM~6215380
> *What day is the pool party? We are arriving at 8am sunday and dont leave till tuesday morning. It's canadian thanksgiving on sun-mon.
> 
> Some of the boys will be arriving friday. Ill let them know if i cant make it.
> *


Most of us will be there on saturday morning. the party starts on saturday...


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Sep 20 2006, 11:33 PM~6215183
> *Not bad ....
> Make sure to come out to the Lodge and have a few beers with the FAMILY....
> Just ask for 80 Olds.......
> *


  We got rooms at circus circus,we're gonna stop by for sure,I can't wait for Vegas.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ceddie402_@Sep 20 2006, 04:13 PM~6212625
> *THE PICTURE ON THE OTHER PAGE OF THE GIRL ASS. THAT WAS TAKE BY ROLLERZ ONLY MEMBER TO LET YOU KNOW. BUT ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE IN VAGAS. SEE YOU ON THE STRIP.
> *


DAMN I JOINED ROLLERZ ONLY??? THATS NEWS TO ME. :biggrin: 

ALL B.S. ASIDE THAT PHOTO REALLY WAS TAKEN BY ME. ITS ALL GOOD THO. HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE

:wave:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Sep 21 2006, 06:29 PM~6220138
> * We got rooms at circus circus,we're gonna stop by for sure,I can't wait for Vegas.
> *


Sounds good homie..
See you there......


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Sep 20 2006, 10:34 PM~6214887
> *Make sure you hit me up will be there with the Coronas too let's party it up..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I'll be there Friday morning or early afternoon....so I'll have a head start....heheheh....hmmmmmm should we post up our LIL names on the room windows...hehehehehheheheheh


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

Any parties going on Saturday night??


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 22 2006, 12:53 AM~6222336
> *I'll be there Friday morning or early afternoon....so I'll have a head start....heheheh....hmmmmmm should we post up our LIL names on the room windows...hehehehehheheheheh
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## classicgirl (Jul 5, 2006)

:thumbsup: What's the happs on Saturday night? I'll be gambling with the dice and the slot machines..........anyone know where there's good music and good drinks?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Living It Up CC From Atlanta Will Be Flying in Saturday Night...

Whats Up And Poppin' That Evening?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

almost timeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

14 MORE DAYS FOR THAT TRIP :biggrin:


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
cant wait


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classicgirl_@Sep 22 2006, 11:59 AM~6224813
> *:thumbsup: What's the happs on Saturday night?  I'll be gambling with the dice and the slot machines..........anyone know where there's good music and good drinks?
> *


OASIS IF U LIKE THUG PARTIES. HARD ROCK CASINO, CLUB PURE @ CARSARS, CLUB TAO, OR EITHER CLUB AT THE PALMS IF U PREFER A DIVERSE CROWD. HIP HOP= CLUB OPM @ CAESAR'S.


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

hey homies {strictly family c.c.} we are leaving sat night save some coronas.... see u guys out there...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 22 2006, 11:02 AM~6224059
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


hehehehe...fuck yeah.....I'm gonna make mine...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HAHHAHAHAA


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Sep 22 2006, 06:06 PM~6226879
> *hey homies {strictly family c.c.} we are leaving sat night  save some coronas.... see u guys out there...
> *


Saturday night???
Don't trip I got you homie just look us up....
We will be at travel lodge in the day and at night we will be with rollerz drinking it up ....
Hit me up when you get there 323 864-6119 cell....


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE
:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 22 2006, 06:09 PM~6226897
> *hehehehe...fuck yeah.....I'm gonna make mine...
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

raiders baby too bad i cant make it


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Sep 23 2006, 09:35 PM~6233010
> *raiders baby too bad i cant make it
> *


Are they going to do something this year??? 0-2 or are they going for first round picks again....

Steelers for Life....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

11 MORE DAYS TILL THE PARTY STARTS. I'LL BE AT THE SAHARA WITH MY RUCA GOT MORE MEMBERS AT THE CIRCUS CIRCUS AND THE MOTEL 6.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What up Most Hated from Colorado will be there can't remember where we are staying but definately will be there. Were not taking anything to show or cruise just gonna go party and check it out.


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Sep 23 2006, 09:11 PM~6232865
> *Saturday night???
> Don't trip I got you homie just look us up....
> We will be at travel lodge in the day and at night we will be with rollerz drinking it up ....
> ...


THATS WHAT I AM TALKIN ABOUT


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

ill be there.
where is everyone gona cruise at?


----------



## SWITCHED 86 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Sep 23 2006, 09:49 PM~6233049
> *Are they going to do something this year??? 0-2 or are they going for first round picks again....
> 
> Steelers for Life....
> *


Looks like the defending Champs ain't doing too well either, You just keep kiddin yourself.....

Raiders For Life Fool


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

Im going along with Lac_masta and Voodoo63, it would be cool to meet some lil homies. We're gonna spend the following week in So. Cal. and check out shops and everything else we can get lined up.  Cant wait!! long travel for us but well worth it. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Sep 25 2006, 03:44 PM~6242163
> *ill be there.
> where is everyone gona cruise at?
> *


THE VEGAS STRIP AFTER THE SHOW


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 25 2006, 08:48 PM~6244302
> *THE VEGAS STRIP AFTER THE SHOW
> *


And saturday also....


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Sep 26 2006, 12:35 AM~6245351
> *And saturday also....
> *


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Sep 26 2006, 01:35 AM~6245351
> *And saturday also....
> *


and friday toooooooooooooooooo


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Sep 23 2006, 09:49 PM~6233049
> *Are they going to do something this year??? 0-2 or are they going for first round picks again....
> 
> Steelers for Life....
> *


steelers 1-2  








DALLAS 1-1 :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 26 2006, 07:34 AM~6246276
> *and friday toooooooooooooooooo
> *


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

dont forget thursday too, my 64 will be out on the strip


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 26 2006, 10:05 PM~6251831
> *dont forget thursday too, my 64 will be out on the strip
> *


I'll be in Nor Cal.....chillin..smoking....and getting ready to meet up with the Nor Cal Uce family at 3 am on Friday


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

I'll be there with the family!! flying in Friday,bounce by Sunday evening.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

we takin off friday evening, commin back on monday. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Sep 26 2006, 09:23 PM~6251943
> *we takin off friday evening, commin back on monday. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




c u there


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WE ROLLING ON FRIDAY COME BACK MONDAY SEE EVERY ONE THERE


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Sep 26 2006, 09:36 PM~6252076
> *WE ROLLING ON FRIDAY COME BACK MONDAY SEE EVERY ONE THERE
> *



Can you pick me on the way.....I will be waiting for you on the side of the 15......... :biggrin:


Anyone have an EXTRA wristbands...... :dunno:


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

LUXURIOUS CHICAGO WILL BE THERE (just two of us) :biggrin: 



STAYING WITH MY BOYS SISTER SO JUST TAKING MONEY TO PARTY


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

soungds like its going to be off the chang....still trying to trade some days off for chance to go damnn..


----------



## bchunks (May 15, 2006)

i'll be there friday afternoon and take off on monday afternoon


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Sep 28 2006, 09:48 AM~6263316
> *soungds like its going to be off the chang....still trying to trade some days off for chance to go damnn..
> *


Work your magic and come party with us FAMILY STYLE....


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

Rnl customs will make the 32 hour trip see ya at the show.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Who's All Moving In On Friday??? 

see u guyz there :wave:


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

9 days wutt wutt, I can't wait!

Long shot, but anyone staying at the Best Western McCarren Inn?


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

I'll be more than half ways there by this time next friday


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Sep 29 2006, 04:58 AM~6269694
> *Who's All Moving In On Friday???
> 
> see u guyz there :wave:
> *





we r :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

9 more days and I can allready taste the CORONAS :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Sep 28 2006, 09:48 AM~6263316
> *soungds like its going to be off the chang....still trying to trade some days off for chance to go damnn..
> *



COME ON BIG BRUTHA DONT BE SCURRRR'D :0 :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 29 2006, 07:44 AM~6270256
> *I'll be more than half ways there by this time next friday
> *




:0 :0 :0


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

CANT WAIT TO PLAY CRAPS AND DRINK SOME CORONAS HOMIES..SHIT AND GO TO THE SHOW WHAT A GOOD WEEKEND TO COME............ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Sep 29 2006, 09:22 AM~6270476
> *9 more days and I can allready taste the CORONAS  :biggrin:
> *


are you staying at the Travel lodge too?????? we gotta remember the lemon and salt for those Coronas...and tequila too


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 29 2006, 01:34 PM~6272280
> *are you staying at the Travel lodge too??????  we gotta remember the lemon and salt for those Coronas...and tequila too
> *


FASHO.COM


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

if you see a drunk mofo in a wheelchair make sure you keep the coronas coming! :biggrin: WESTSIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Family IV NIKKUHS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dam I can't wait.


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Sep 29 2006, 03:40 PM~6273123
> *if you see a drunk mofo in a wheelchair make sure you keep the coronas coming! :biggrin: WESTSIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Family IV NIKKUHS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dam I can't wait.
> *


we shure will homie :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ragtoppete_@Sep 27 2006, 06:42 PM~6259500
> *Can you pick me on the way.....I will be waiting for you on the side of the 15......... :biggrin:
> Anyone have an EXTRA  wristbands...... :dunno:
> *


NOT A PROBLEM GOT TO STOP BY AND PICK A HOMIE IN ONTARIO :biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

well so far shits all worked out taking my ride and can leave sat night hopefully by nine..not pre reged and lowrider planner said good luck gettin in with car?be early???wtf ....anyone pre reged and not showin??


----------



## Q-DOG (Sep 23, 2006)

Q-DOG will be in the house.Not bringing my rides just going to enjoy this one!


----------



## REAL4LIFE CC (Apr 25, 2006)

""THE OFFICIAL (LAS VEGAS, NV) LOW RIDER SUPER SHOW WEEKEND PARTY feat...MAMACITAZ""

LATIN LINGO presents...MAMACITAZ 2007 Calendar Girls Release Party, The MAMACITAZ will be taking pictures and signing Calendars...for more information go to the Myspace Page...WWW.MYSPACE.COM/MYLATINLINGO...This will be the biggest party in Las Vegas, NV of the year and for the "LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW WEEKEND PARTY" on OCT, 6 2006.

FOR ALL INFORMATION GO TO THE MYSPACE OR LEAVE ME A PM ON HERE or CALL 702-247-7278

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c243/rea...tinlingo004.jpg
http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c243/rea...tinlingo003.jpg
http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c243/rea...tinlingo004.jpg


----------



## 95lacdville (Jul 21, 2006)

PPL ARE TALKIN' ABOUT GETTIN' TICKETS EARLIER THAN THE SHOW DATE AND THE LAST SHOW I WENT TO THERE WAS A LINE FOR "WILL CALL" OR SUMTHIN' THAT PPL WALK UP AN HAVE TICKETS ALREADY...............WHAT'S UP WITH THAT????????????????????????? :dunno:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I know a lot of you guys are into hittin up the buffets but here's a link to a couple of tight clubs with free passes.

Vegas roll call...Club Rio & VooDoo

Just go to the site and enter your info and passes for 2 will pop up for you to print out to go to club Rio(at the Rio) or VooDoo(which is on the roof of the Rio and overlooks the entire strip from 51 floors up). If i remember right, club Rio(1st floor by the casino) on Saturdays is Hip-hop/Latin night.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

6 MORE NIGHT AND THEN WERE OFF TO VEGAS. NO WIFES CHEETAS HERE WE COME LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I have heard reports from people in the area (inland empire) that the 15 will be closed on Friday thru Sunday late night....

Has anyone else heard this???????????????

It will be closed every weekend for 8 weeks for construction... Starting at Sierra thru the 215 interchange....

I heard the only way up was the old road, I think route 66, one lane up and down....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

dot fuuuuuuuuuuuuucked up lat night er should I saw ALL DAY just in training for this weekend....heheheheh


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I found this info....

Beware....Traffic Jams...

SCHEDULED CONSTRUCTION at I-215 Frwy (Devore) - scheduled construction - Every weekend from *October 6 through *November 6, one connector ramp of the I-15-215 Interchange will be CLOSED for a 55-hour period for repaving - NB I-15 closures will occur from 11PM on Fridays until 5AM on Mondays - SB I-15 work will begin at 9AM on Fridays until 1PM on Sundays - detour routes will be available, but significant delays are anticipated - more details will be posted as each weekend approaches - for more info go to: caltrans8.info


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Sep 30 2006, 12:47 AM~6275412
> *well so far shits all worked out taking my ride and can leave sat night hopefully by nine..not pre reged and lowrider planner said good luck gettin in with car?be early???wtf ....anyone pre reged and not showin??
> *


Hey big homie did you get a room yet????
If not let me know I have some one that has a few rooms and are not going....


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 1 2006, 04:03 PM~6283718
> *I found this info....
> 
> Beware....Traffic Jams...
> ...


Where did you get the info from....


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Oct 1 2006, 10:57 PM~6286212
> *Where did you get the info from....
> *


http://www.lowridermagazine.com/events/06_..._vegas_closure/


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Oct 1 2006, 10:57 PM~6286212
> *Where did you get the info from....
> *


What's up Tommy!!!

I heard it from my sister in Hisperia, then checked it out on call trans. Look like Screwed up Loco, posted something up on it last month and lowrider had some info on it too....


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

CALTRANS COMMUTER ALERT 

06-296 

Date: August 31, 2006
District: 8 – San Bernardino
Contact: Rose Melgoza and Terri Kasinga
Phone: (909) 383-6477 or 383-6799 (office)
(909) 289-2836 or (951) 232-4268 (cell)


RAPID REHAB WEEKEND WORK STARTS
ON I-15/I-215 NEAR DEVORE/CAJON PASS


San Bernardino County – Caltrans is moving forward with the weekend work planned for the month of October 2006 on the I-15 Pavement Rehabilitation Project. The accelerated weekend work is targeting five (5) consecutive weekends in October starting October 6. Work will be focused on the connector ramps at the I-15/I-215 interchange. Motorists will be able to get through the interchange using the detour routes however, significant delays are anticipated.


Originally, the project called for up to nine separate weekends of ‘Rapid Rehab’ weekend work over the next year and a half. The contractor, Coffman Specialties, Inc. (based in San Diego), has proposed to complete the weekend work in four (4) weekends over the month of October. Deputy District Director of Construction Hector Davila stated, “This is an incredible amount of work to accomplish that could allow us to finish the project six months earlier than expected. This is an aggressive schedule that means the contractor could earn a bonus and the motorists have less inconvenience.” Nighttime work began on August 14, 2006 with lane closures taking place seven days a week.


The 55-hour weekend work includes connector and lane closures. On Fridays, northbound I-15 work will begin at 11p.m. to allow for outgoing traffic destined to Nevada, Arizona, the High Desert, and other points beyond. Northbound I-15 work will end at 5:00 a.m. on Mondays. On Fridays, southbound I-15 work will begin at 9:00 a.m. Work will stop on Sunday at 1:00 p.m. to accommodate the southbound I-15 peak traffic.


Detours are available and commuters are advised to allow extra travel time. Caltrans urges motorists and truckers to use alternate routes to avoid substantial delays. Out-of-state travelers are urged to go early (Thursday) and stay late (Monday) or fly, if possible. Detailed information regarding detours and alternate routes are available on our website at www.caltrans8.info or call the toll free number at (866) 383-4631.


-M O R E –


2-2-2-2 (Devore 2 weekend work starts)
06-296


Thousands of brochures will be distributed throughout September with detailed maps of the closures and detours. The closures have been identified by the letters A through G on the website and project brochure. The closure schedule and detour information will be broadcast through a variety of media outlets referencing the closure letter.


Rapid Rehab Tentative Weekend Schedule




Sept. 29 – Oct. 1 Closure A Southbound I-15 Kenwood Ave. ramps closed & southbound I-15 outside lanes closed
Oct. 6-9 Closure B & C Southbound I-15 Kenwood ramps & southbound I-15 connector closed to southbound I-15 & northbound 215 to southbound 15 connector
Oct. 13 – 15 Closure D Southbound I-15 connector
closed to southbound I-215 Oct. 20 – 22 Closure E Northbound I-215 connector closed to northbound I-15 Oct. 27 – 29 Closure F Northbound I-15 connector closed to northbound I-15 & northbound I-15 Kenwood Ave. off ramp closed Weeknight closures (to be determined) Closure G Northbound I-15 connector closed to southbound I-215

The proposed October work schedule could change for reasons beyond our control such as inclement weather or operational issues. A lot of work must be done before the weekend work begins, so motorists are encouraged to plan ahead. Visit the Caltrans website at www.caltrans8.info to confirm closure schedule and detour information and listen to traffic reporter broadcasts for new updates. “Know before you go”. Caltrans is asking the public’s help by avoiding the construction zone on the I-15 during the weekends in October. A 40% diversion is needed to minimize travel delays.


The Devore 2 project will replace damaged concrete pavement primarily in the outside lanes and reconstruct bridge approach slabs between Sierra Avenue and Cleghorn Creek Bridge on I-15. It will also add a three-mile truck-climbing lane (for trucks and slower vehicles) on northbound I-15 beginning at the I-15/I-215 interchange. Asphalt concrete paving will also be performed along the freeway shoulders and the on and off-ramps at three different interchanges. The project also includes drainage improvements and guardrail upgrades. Motorists will enjoy an improved operational efficiency and provide a smoother ride when complete. The $26 million state-funded project is expected to be finished in early 2007.
# # # #


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

all set to roll look for my ride and say whats up..lay it low peeps..


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Oct 2 2006, 02:15 PM~6289735
> *all set to roll look for my ride and say whats up..lay it low peeps..
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

this time wedsday and ill be on the road :biggrin: cant wait it is gonna be a blast this year


----------



## hillbillyrider (May 5, 2005)

I will be there. Where is all the LILers gonna be i'd like to meet some of you out there?


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

We are going to be in vegas fri-monday. I want to interview people and there cars! this is for TV, SAT, Internet videos. They will be seen across the world. just talk to us for 5 min and thats it, get your car / ride / bike shown to the world!

I want to film everybody and i want street action. let me know where you guys are going to be hanging out at, the hot spots, ect. I want to feature more vegas riders and the vegas lifestyle so hit me up NOW!!

check out our website www.licksntricks.com and register a free account.

we will be selling videos vol 1-3 all for $25. I am looking for distributers to put our videos in there shops also. I can work out some killer deals with ya.

deff hit me up about interviews and cruzin cause were going to be all over!


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

who is taking a car??????


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

who is taking a car??????


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

I will be out on the strip possibly doin alittle of this







, postin up at nsane motorsports during the week


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 2 2006, 07:34 PM~6292221
> *I will be out on the strip possibly doin alittle of this
> 
> 
> ...


MAKE SURE YOU HAVE PLENTY OF BAIL $ AND A BACKUP CAR WHEN UR SHIT GETS IMPOUNDED. :uh:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 2 2006, 05:37 AM~6286766
> *What's up Tommy!!!
> 
> I heard it from my sister in Hisperia, then checked it out on call trans.  Look like Screwed up Loco, posted something up on it last month and lowrider had some info on it too....
> *



Thanks Homie that sucks for us we are driving out there and it looks like it's going to take much longer then we thought....

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Oct 2 2006, 02:15 PM~6289735
> *all set to roll look for my ride and say whats up..lay it low peeps..
> *


See you there homie I got the 1st 12pack :biggrin:    uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by imtatortot_@Oct 2 2006, 07:25 PM~6292113
> *who is taking a car??????
> *


The FAMILY will be at the travel lodge by the circus circus on sat. to sun.....
Stop by and have a CORONA with us just ask for 80 old's.....

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Oct 2 2006, 10:57 PM~6293257
> *The FAMILY will be at the travel lodge by the circus circus on sat. to sun.....
> Stop by and have a CORONA with us just ask for 80 old's.....
> 
> ...


Hey 80 Olds......Toro wants a Coroooooooooonaaaaaaaaaaa :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Oct 2 2006, 02:15 PM~6289735
> *all set to roll look for my ride and say whats up..lay it low peeps..
> *


AND REMEMBER VEGAS IS THE OPPOSITE WAY OF RENO :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

damn why you got to bring up olds shit..hahaha..who would have known vegas isnt an all day trip when your in a cutlass you seem to lose track of time ........hahaha...lmao


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by imtatortot_@Oct 2 2006, 08:29 PM~6292163
> *who is taking a car??????
> *


IM PUTTING THE TRUCK IN THE SHOW AND DEBATING ON TAKING THE HOPPER FOR AFTER.I GUESS WE HAVE TO LEAVE ON FRIDAY BECAUSE OF CALTRANS,DAMN I GUESS THE PARTY WILL START SINCE FRIDAY NIGHT :thumbsup:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Oct 3 2006, 04:15 PM~6298757
> *IM PUTTING THE TRUCK IN THE SHOW AND DEBATING ON TAKING THE HOPPER FOR AFTER.I GUESS WE HAVE TO LEAVE ON FRIDAY BECAUSE OF CALTRANS,DAMN I GUESS THE PARTY WILL START SINCE FRIDAY NIGHT :thumbsup:
> *


i think most of us from L.A. are on that same tip


----------



## SWITCHED 86 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Oct 2 2006, 09:57 PM~6293257
> *The FAMILY will be at the travel lodge by the circus circus on sat. to sun.....
> Stop by and have a CORONA with us just ask for 80 old's.....
> 
> ...



Hey fools all yall SFCC nigs out on the net Check this site out and let 80 olds, Mi 71, or me know what we gonna do...I say we hit the road around 9-9:30 it aint going to take that much time to pass up all the drama on the I-15/I-215 connector...But that's just my opinion...


http://www.dot.ca.gov/dist8/devore2/rrcls.htm

and for all layitlow riders who are gonna take the trip, I would look at this site for more info


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

FRIDAY AROUND THE CORNER....................IM GONE....... :biggrin:


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

Leavin tomorrow

<<<--------------------If anyone sees a white dude in a shirt with this on it, holla at me and say whats up, would like to meet some of the lay it low cats at super show 

Tru Style CC Liberal Ks


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

Leavin' Saturday morning, but I only have to come down from Utah so it won't take too long. :biggrin:


----------



## Pink 87 Low (Jan 17, 2006)

Only a few days to go.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

WE WILL BE ON THE ROAD THIS TIME TOMORROW


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 2 2006, 11:36 PM~6293926
> *Hey 80 Olds......Toro wants a Coroooooooooonaaaaaaaaaaa  :biggrin:
> *


Then I'll see u at the Lodge :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: :wave: :rofl:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Oct 3 2006, 10:53 AM~6296247
> *damn why you got to bring up olds shit..hahaha..who would have known vegas isnt an all day trip when your in a cutlass you seem to lose track of time ........hahaha...lmao
> *


Secound that :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

3 More day's FAMILY  :ugh: hno:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clownin72_@Oct 3 2006, 06:49 PM~6300291
> *Leavin tomorrow
> 
> <<<--------------------If anyone sees a white dude in a shirt with this on it, holla at me and say whats up, would like to meet some of the lay it low cats at super show
> ...


WE'LL SEE YOU THERE FRIDAY


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Oct 3 2006, 10:08 PM~6301370
> *3 More day's FAMILY    :ugh:  hno:
> *


Hell ya! I fly in Friday 3pm, Going to be doing a Little bit of filming before i party. Sat i want to do some interviews. Sunday the show and after I want to film somebody Gas hop the strip! PM me! Click here to see our contact info, If you write a message on that page it will email directly to me.

Looking forward to meeting some of you guys,
-Tim


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

<a href=\'http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=1246426386\' target=\'_blank\'>Click here to watch a new promo video I made last night!</a>


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

nice video..almost time for vegas cant wait....chargin batterys today....


----------



## SWITCHED 86 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Oct 4 2006, 10:20 AM~6304362
> *nice video..almost time for vegas cant wait....chargin batterys today....
> *



gabendacutlass & ricndaregal, you can tell you two are bro's...hahaha. what up Gabe, you rolling the ride or is it final, you taking it on a trailer?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WWW.RIDERCHRONICLES.COM COME BY THE BOOTH IN LV
DVDS 4 RIDERS BY RIDERS

LOWRIDERSCENE BABY


----------



## 87luxurysport (Jul 8, 2006)

i'm here and ready :wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

taking off thursday @ midnight :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

me and himbone are leavin right now, see everyone out there! :thumbsup:


----------



## MAKING HATERZ 93 (Jan 15, 2006)

IT'S A FAMILIA THING.TWO MORE NIGHT'S AND WE'S OFF. VEGAS HERE WE COME 213 WICKED KUSTOMS FO LIFE NUGGAS........... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

I hope it rains friday so I don't have to work


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Oct 4 2006, 08:54 PM~6308665
> *I hope it rains friday so I don't have to work
> *




hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

see everybody out there :wave:


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

I cannot wait! Hit me up for interviews!!!


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHED86_@Oct 4 2006, 12:40 PM~6304766
> *gabendacutlass & ricndaregal, you can tell you two are bro's...hahaha. what up Gabe, you rolling the ride or is it final, you taking it on a trailer?
> *


trailer that bitch shes not old enough to go without supervision hahaha :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Family it's almost time Ese's for the Vegas run is everyone ready????


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 8 2006, 11:23 AM~6130166
> *what up Large....you gonna have a keg of beer...I'll bring my pitcher....hehehehe..when you getting into Vegas brudda????
> *



Im getting ready to leave in a few hours............. :biggrin:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 4 2006, 10:36 PM~6309257
> *hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


well got today off :angry: but thats what happend yesterday and ended up working 8hrs


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

<a href=\'http://www.licksntricks.com/home/modules.php?set_albumName=album35&op=modload&name=gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php\' target=\'_blank\'>CLICK HERE for pics from last years show! - you must register a FREE account to view the pics</a>


----------



## MAKING HATERZ 93 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Oct 4 2006, 10:53 PM~6309673
> *Family it's almost time Ese's for the Vegas run is everyone ready????
> *


WE READY BIG HOMIE WERE WE MEETING?


----------



## SWITCHED 86 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMSOFSC_@Oct 5 2006, 07:21 AM~6310830
> *WE READY BIG HOMIE WERE WE MEETING?
> *



Gabe can't trust his trailer ho, hahahaha, anyway see ya out there Gabe...Everyone's meeting at my pad friday night, i think...let me know 80 OLDS.


----------



## SWITCHED 86 (Sep 9, 2005)

ONE MORE DAY LEFT FAMILY, EVERYINE READY TO ROLL OUT TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF???


----------



## SWITCHED 86 (Sep 9, 2005)

MY BAD I MEAN "EVERYONE" READY?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

few more hours till road trip  :biggrin: every body make sure 2 drive safe


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHED86_@Oct 5 2006, 10:55 AM~6312117
> *MY BAD I MEAN "EVERYONE"  READY?
> *


EVEN WITH GLASSES YOU STILL CANT READ OR WRITE :twak:


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

Drive and Fly safe everybody! ill be there in 19hrs!! Cant wait to party! What club is everybody going to? Casino? where will everybody be hanging out at?

deff need to organize a BIG parking lot party / car show after the super show! anybody know a nice big parking lot???


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

See all you homies in Vegas...Everyone be safe...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

2 more hours :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

My boy Rich with the blue 63 drop representing Lo*Lystics car club just left Sactown. All you fellow riders keep a eye out for my boy.


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

In Vegas now, chilled on the strip tonight, bring on the supershow!!!


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

:wave: bye


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WE HEAD OUT IN A FEW HOURS SEE EVERY ONE THERE .LET THE GOOD TIMES ROLL :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Just a few more hours left FAMILY just like the homies from Goodtimes say let the goodtimes roll but we do it FAMILY STYLE..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

12 MORE HOURS FOR THE BIG RUN. IS THE FAMILIA READY FOR THE ROAD TRIP? :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:banghead: CAN'T WAIT :banghead: CANT WAIT :banghead:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

COME VISIT THE BOOTH!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

Just checked in and no speeding tickets


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Oct 4 2006, 11:25 PM~6309539
> *trailer that bitch shes not old enough to go without supervision hahaha :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


good luck


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

See Everybody in Vegas


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

CHECK OUT MY CADDY GOING TO A NEW HOME  R. MOTHA FUCKA 0. TONY LA CHAPTER... RIDERCHRONICLES YA HEARD, NOT JUST SOME DUDE WITH A CAMERA.


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

im sitting at the awards right now on a wireless connection!!  

Rollers Only got cat club of the year and Majestics came in 2nd for club of the year.

ALOT of amazing cars here this year! props to all the clubs and cars that came out. There was no drama at the show between anybody. It was a very positive car show. Everybody came together for the same interest and had fun.

I took Lots of pics and got some great video. The new big body 2 door rag was looking real crispy!

Off to the HOP after the awards!!!


----------



## lolumbr (Apr 20, 2004)

Anyone know the hydro results?


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

Whats going on after the awards HOP ware at?


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

HUDASGIVEINGUSPROBLEMS
WEREON
LOCKDOWNINOUROWNMOTEL
AINTTHATSOMESHIT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM (Sep 12, 2006)

JUST WANTED TO LET EVERONE KNOW THAT WE WILL BE POSTING UP THE LAS VEGAS PICTURES UP THIS WEEK.......


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@Oct 9 2006, 02:57 AM~6332864
> *JUST WANTED TO LET EVERONE KNOW THAT WE WILL BE POSTING UP THE LAS VEGAS PICTURES UP THIS WEEK.......
> 
> 
> ...


stop posting that ugly ass bitch in granny panties all over lay it low its annoying


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Where is Toro...
Hey homie post up those pic's from the R.O. party....


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Oct 9 2006, 12:44 PM~6334627
> *Where is Toro...
> Hey homie post up those pic's from the R.O. party....
> *


DAM YOU WANNA TALK ABOUT A FUCKIN PARTY :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 COKE AND RUM HAD ME GOIN FUCKIN WIT THE R.O. HOMIES    

SOME HOW I WOKE UP WITH BEADS AROUND MY NECK BUT I DONT RECALL FLASHIN MY CHEST TO ANYONE :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

ROLLERS ONLY THANKS FOR A GOOD TIME AT YOUR PARTY WE WERE KICKING IT LIKE A FAMILY THANKS AGAIN. :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Oct 9 2006, 01:44 PM~6334627
> *Where is Toro...
> Hey homie post up those pic's from the R.O. party....
> *


maaaaaaaaaaaaaan...I only remember half the super show......thanks to rastaman (cool runnings) for the Gatorade...it helped big time....good looking out


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

I didnt make it to the HOP cause on my way out from eating I bumped into Mr. Capone, He invited me up to his Penthouse on the top floor of the Bellagio!! The Henny was deep and his crew was cool as hell. That will be on vol 4..


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

post them pics Toro, big rider!!!


THANKS FOR EVERYONES SUPPORT ON THE DVDS- GETTING SOME GREAT COMMENTS BACK!!! VOL.4 WILL BE SUPER TYGHT


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------

